# Pre-digitized designs



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Any time you go on ebay you can look up embroidery designs that are pre-digitized for you to use at home. Can these be used on commercial machines? What are the companies that you've bought embroidery design catalogs from that you know you can depend on and will produce a top of the line design?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Two big companies I know about are Great Notions and Dakota Collectibles.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> Any time you go on ebay you can look up embroidery designs that are pre-digitized for you to use at home. Can these be used on commercial machines? What are the companies that you've bought embroidery design catalogs from that you know you can depend on and will produce a top of the line design?


Your 2 top sellers are :
Great Notions-little pricey
Dakota Collectibles- rather reasonable
But there are lots of websites just do a google search for embroidery designs.
Hope this helps


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

leisure said:


> Your 2 top sellers are :
> Great Notions-little pricey
> Dakota Collectibles- rather reasonable
> But there are lots of websites just do a google search for embroidery designs.
> Hope this helps


So this software will have the files that I need for whichever machine I own?


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> So this software will have the files that I need for whichever machine I own?


You have to purchase these as singles or packs.To purchase the whole library would be somewhere between $2500--$3500 You can also look at emblibrary I think the most one cost there is $7.99


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Try the emblibrary.com the designs they have sew very well. A little stitchy but they look good and they run specials all the time. 

Curtis 
KNC Designs


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I had bought off of ebay and won't do it any more the stuff I got was from great notions and dakota colletibles and it was copied their was other stuff but I had a bad felling about the stuff. I know that the a lot of it was copied because I own both of their complete sets. So I threw it in the trash and then said never again will I buy designs from ebay. And so many of the designs that are sold on ebay of cartoons are not even good for at home because they are copied with no ok to do so.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Here are some resources:
Embroidery Trade Association
Embroidery Designs, Embroidery Patterns and more at EmbroideryDesigns.com
Dalco Home Page


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Tim give me a call aand I will tell you my ebay story in detail.The short of it is don't buy from ebay. ...JB


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Hi Tim give me a call aand I will tell you my ebay story in detail.The short of it is don't buy from ebay. ...JB


lol, that's all I needed to know! That's pretty much what I figured so I just thought I'd ask to be sure.


----------



## lalove (Aug 16, 2007)

There are a number of sites where you can download free designs

www.*annthegran.com*
www.*embroiderydk.com*
www.*oregonpatchworks.com*

*or there are a number of digitizers who will digitize your design at a cost*

*Lalove*


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Tim, it will be much better in the long run to buy your own digitizing software, learn it and be good at it. Most of the customers would want to embroider their own designs/logos. Plus, you can charge them a digitizing fee, and it will also be a good profit source.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> Tim, it will be much better in the long run to buy your own digitizing software, learn it and be good at it. Most of the customers would want to embroider their own designs/logos. Plus, you can charge them a digitizing fee, and it will also be a good profit source.


How hard is it to learn? The salesmen and women say "oh yeah, our software is so easy, all you do is put your design in and walk away and it digitizes everything itself." Well enough people have told me otherwise to know that it's not that simple but I am pretty good at learning software programs so maybe with some practice I could learn digitizing? How much does a good digitizing program cost? Would a $5,000.00 program that swf offers do the trick? or would I have to go with the $15,000 program that Wilcom offers?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

If you can learn CorelDraw or illustrator, you can also learn how to digitize. Experience, though, has always been the best teacher. As for the cost and type of digitizing software, you can try first the recommended software of your machine vendor. I'm sure they will have a good training for that. You also have a choice if you want the cheaper CorelDrawings. A third choice is to get a lower level Wilcom, the starter/basic type, which is much much lower than $15,000.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> How hard is it to learn? The salesmen and women say "oh yeah, our software is so easy, all you do is put your design in and walk away and it digitizes everything itself." Well enough people have told me otherwise to know that it's not that simple but I am pretty good at learning software programs so maybe with some practice I could learn digitizing? How much does a good digitizing program cost? Would a $5,000.00 program that swf offers do the trick? or would I have to go with the $15,000 program that Wilcom offers?


Most of the companys offer a 3-5 day training when you puirchase so check for that also when buying.If you learn pretty quickly I'd say go for it. You just need a lot of patience( LOTS).
Good luck


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

As an example, for Tajima machines, they recommend the Pulse DG/ML software. The "illustrator" (basic digitizing) level costs much lower than the "maestro" level, and ,in my opinion, a good way to start and learn because you don't see too many "buttons" (functions). As you improve your skills and requires more functions, you can upgrade to a higher level, and just "buy" the functions/buttons you need.


----------

